# New Tamper



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I have been using a Reg Barber 58mm c-flat with Radical Pro handle for a number of years and on the whole had been very pleased with it. Since moving to VST baskets last year however, the slight gap between the tamper and the edge of the filter basket has been irritating me. Every time I lift the tamper out of the basket, following a tamp, the grounds around the edge fall back onto the surface of the puck







. This of course makes little, if any, difference to the espresso but I just found it really annoying. I also remeber reading a post by Andy Schecter on Home Barista where he claimed a percentage difference in extraction yield using a perfectly fitting tamper. Then earlier this year, ChiarasDad on this forum mentioned he had purchased a 58.4mm flat Reg Barber for use with a VST basket so I decided to take the plunge and try one myself.

The tamper arrived yesterday and the fit is so much better - who would have thought 0.4mm could make such a difference! There are now almost no grounds left up the sides of the basket following the tamp. I cannot yet comment as to any impact on the espresso itself but it is certainly more pleasant and satisfying to use.

Has anyone else got any experiences with tampers and the impact of their fit within the basket?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm on the verge of buying a 58.35mm tamper for exactly the same reason.

You say 58.4 still isn't a perfect fit but a marked improvement?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I must admit I am not sure I would be able to recognise the 'perfect' fit if I had it in my hand







My new tamper looks pretty close though.

There are a couple of grounds that stick to the sides but these are insignificant and are probably more to do with the ridge on the basket than the fit of the tamper. If the tamper was any wider I think it might run the risk of jamming in the basket as the 58.4 is already a snug fit. I will try to take a photo tomorrow to demonstrate.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I had a cheap one to start. I upgraded to the Espro and loved it. I now have the RB 58.4mm too. With the RB it's not just that the fit is perfect in the basket (no grinds left on the sides at all... well, specks at most), but it also seems to stay level easier, or just go level by itself(!). And I always read about how good they feel in the hand, and dismissed that as cosmetic, but now I'm not so sure. Simply a great tamper.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean Mike. I loved the 58mm c-flat too but the 58.4mm flat just seems to work so well with the VST basket and is of the usual Reg Barber quality. Which handle did you go for Mike?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Big Wanga

no, wait...

Tall Wenge


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Okay, here are the pictures of the tamper in action:


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

How much does your lovely new RB tamper weigh?

Nice pics!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks. It weighs 366.4g with the Zebra wood handle. I imagine different handles will affect the overall weight.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

The madebyknock 'heft' 58.35mm tamper weighs 430g so I'm just deciding whether I want a heavier tamper or to get the 'simple' which weighs 276g...because I can't afford a RB and these tampers are cheap









The heft has a much fatter base as well, can't decide if that is good or bad yet. Pic below


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

They look like nice tampers and very reasonably priced. The base on the Heft looks a bit too thick for my taste - I like to have the top of the tamper base almost level with the rim of the filter basket when tamping.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm trying to decide on one of the madebyknock tampers too. I can't decide if the heft is a bit too thick!


----------

